# 153 or 157?



## bobby209 (Jan 23, 2012)

I am looking to purchase the t.rice art of flight limited snowboard but am undecided what size to buy. I'm 5'6" 175lbs and like to ride the whole mountain, pow, groomers, and trees. I occasionally hit the park. Should I get the 153 or 157 ? I haven't found one review on this board yet.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

From personal experience, if you're mostly riding outside the park, don't get something really short just because you 'think' you might wanna use it more in the park. It depends on the board too. 


I'm 170lbs, and recently downsized from 157 to 154 with that very intention, and when I use that board on the rest of the mountain, it takes more work to keep it stable. Having said that, it's so insanely maneuverable that tree runs are fun with it.


----------



## Lowlyffe (Jun 8, 2011)

Personally, all over the mtn and some park to me sounds like the job for 154-55 if its a rocker type board. To me 154-157 makes little difference on the mtn, but in the park, that 3 cm seems huge. Some might disagree.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

I need to add that on top of the 3cm difference, my 157 is a bit stiffer than the 154...and it's camber vs hybrid rocker. So that might also play into the perceived difference.


----------



## bobby209 (Jan 23, 2012)

First thanks for your thoughts. I currently ride a 155 ride machete and love the size. The board I want to purchase is a hybrid and am leaning towards the 157 but just worried about maneuvering in the trees. Does 2cm make a huge difference ? Or is it the weight of the board? Because I think the 157 is around the same weight.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Based on your weight I would say 157. But Lib's 153 (I have a 153 T.Rice) is more like a 155-156 cm board. Measure it against my friend's 153 and 154 boards and mine is still longer by about 2cm.


----------



## bobby209 (Jan 23, 2012)

Good to know thnx bro


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

What size board have you ridden in the past? Ive always been in. The 156-159 range with all my boards. Cmber or reverse camber. I recently went to 159 hybrid camber for my pow/all mountain days and 155 for the other days. The 155 just isn't stable enough for me at 190 geared up.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

jojotherider said:


> What size board have you ridden in the past? Ive always been in. The 156-159 range with all my boards. Cmber or reverse camber. I recently went to 159 hybrid camber for my pow/all mountain days and 155 for the other days. The 155 just isn't stable enough for me at 190 geared up.


What do you mean by not stable enough? Is it just board chatter? Or is there more to it? I am trying to figure out what people mean by not being stable. I have gotten chatter on a few boards, mostly nose flapping but I am trying to figure out if there is more to it than just chatter when people talk about stability.


----------



## bobby209 (Jan 23, 2012)

I've been riding a 155 lowrise rocker. B4 that I had a 153 high camber jib board and that was hard to ride pow.


----------



## roboelmo (Nov 30, 2010)

GO FOR 153. Im 5'10, 160lb and wear size 9 boots. I bought a 157 T.Rice Pro this year, mainly for riding big mountain and massive jumps. And I just hated the size.

I think the T.rice is a mid-wide board, which probably made carving a bit more difficult for me. But I wish I bought a 153 in stead of a 157. I ended up selling my T.rice.


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry, I probably shouldn't have included that comment yet. Im not too sure why its not stable for me. What im referring to is that the edges are catchy so I can't ride the board flat to gain a ton of speed. I haven't determined if it's just that im not used to flat camber, or if im too big for the board. With my hybrid rocker, I dont have to adjust my riding, but the flat camber I do. Plus you're not looking at flat camber anyway so it's not relevant. 

Fwiw, I ride my 159 through trees


----------



## ShoeDog (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm 5'7" 160 lbs and I have the T.Rice 157 from two years ago. I like the stability and speed, no problems in the trees. Only issue is the board is heavy, go HP if you can.


----------

